# White Rim in Utah, anyone want to ride it this spring?



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

We have been wanting to do the White Rim ride for some time and figured that there is no time like the present. We have contemplated a REALLY long one day adventure, but have now decided that it would be more enjoyable over 3 days with guides and support.

I believe *akexpress* has done this ride with a group of tandems (last year?) and said that Magpie Adventures was great.

So here's the deal. We will likely go anyway, but are hoping to recruit some other tandems. Hoping to recruit at tandem or two. There are still dates available in April or May, but I know they fill up! Any takers?

From their website:
Magpie Cycling Adventures: White Rim Trail 3-day Mountain Bike Tour - Canyonlands, Utah

Duration: 3 day Tour
Price: WR 3-day MTB Tour $795/person: $795.00

Skill Level: Intermediate

The White Rim Trail is a Canyon Country Classic Multi-Day Mountain Bike Ride with grand descents, miles of cruising, demanding climbs, exquisite views and great hiking. For MTB riders a 3-day tour on the White Rim Trail will test your skills and max-out your fun-meter; it's simply the premier ride of the desert southwest! Located in Canyonlands National Park and sandwiched between the Green & Colorado Rivers, you will be far away from crowds in an enormously scenic place. Our ride begins on top of a 6,000' plateau and then descends a course of switchbacks to the White Rim Trail a thousand feet below. This route follows the contours of immense red rock canyons and overlooks the Colorado River hundreds of feet below. As far as the eye can see, the horizon is a maze of undulating canyons; rugged, remote and beautiful.

The White Rim Trail is a rugged 82-mile jeep road with packed dirt, slickrock, and loose sand - all the tread surfaces you can anticipate on a great day of desert riding. This tour is suitable for experienced beginners through advanced riders who are in good physical condition and able to ride 4-6 hours a day. You can ride at your own speed so more accomplished riders can push for a work out and recreational riders can find a comfortable pace. These three days are yours for riding, hiking slot canyons, viewing ancient ruins, taking a dip in the river, sleeping out under the stars or just kicking back at camp and taking in the spectacular views. Our meals are delicious, and our Guides are seasoned professionals who will help you make this the best weekend of riding you've ever had!


----------



## akexpress (Dec 19, 2010)

We highly recommend this ride. We did the 4 day version but the 3 day tour would be great for tandems. It is not overly technical but does have two steep climbs not very long but a challenge for traction. The riding and scenery is spectacular and the guides do a great job. The food is unbelievable considering they do all of it with dutch ovens. We have also done the Maze and Kokepelli trails with Magpie. Mike has modified their van to accommodate hauling tandems. We had one hardtail and the rest were full suspension tandems. You don't want to miss the slot canyon hike in the middle of the trip. We are planning another trip with them this fall.


----------



## rhxpro (Oct 9, 2006)

Sounds interesting I'd have to get some dates and check with the Wifey


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

Dan - we are also looking at planning a low-budget White Rim with GJ folks. We could combine or we could ride it twice!


----------

